# River fishing boat motor drive?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

koditten said:


> A 14 drift boat is pretty light. I've never seen bigger than a 15 prop motor on a drift boat. If the 1/3 hp rule applies, you would be fine with anything under
> 
> 20 hp jet. Drift boats will never be speedy boats, so anything that can push the boat upstream will be fine.
> 
> There are tons that are running 5 hp motors and they do the job very nice.


Or even 3.5's


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Steve said:


> Or even 3.5's


Yep. I'm looking for a gasser for my drift boat. I know I won't need anything bigger than a 5hp.


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

I currently am running my trusty J99 but looking to upgrade to 30hp in very near future. I live in south east mi so my home water is Huron, Detroit, St Clair rivers plus the channels. Unfortunately I will not fish the big water until I upgrade motor.

On my boat I have the CMC Hinge plate and a Rock Hopper. I have hit a few times albeit at relatively slow speed and so far the plate and rock chopper have worked very well.

The reason I decided to go with the ATB was based on fishing the bigger water closer to home. If I was to call some of the rivers in Northern Mi my home water I am pretty sure I would have chose differently. After going out on a few guided trips I have to say I like the skiffs a lot more than I though I would have


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

PERCHDOG said:


> I currently am running my trusty J99 but looking to upgrade to 30hp in very near future. I live in south east mi so my home water is Huron, Detroit, St Clair rivers plus the channels. Unfortunately I will not fish the big water until I upgrade motor.
> 
> On my boat I have the CMC Hinge plate and a Rock Hopper. I have hit a few times albeit at relatively slow speed and so far the plate and rock chopper have worked very well.
> 
> The reason I decided to go with the ATB was based on fishing the bigger water closer to home. If I was to call some of the rivers in Northern Mi my home water I am pretty sure I would have chose differently. After going out on a few guided trips I have to say I like the skiffs a lot more than I though I would have


So on the topic of skiffs. Looking at the Big Horn skiff by Stealthcraft,... what is the idea behind the squared off front end? I've pretty much made up my mind that I wouldn't want another drifter with the anchor rope on the motor on the same end as I don't like the potential tangling of the rope with the motor housing.


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

koditten said:


> A 14 drift boat is pretty light. I've never seen bigger than a 15 prop motor on a drift boat. If the 1/3 hp rule applies, you would be fine with anything under
> 
> 20 hp jet. Drift boats will never be speedy boats, so anything that can push the boat upstream will be fine.
> 
> There are tons that are running 5 hp motors and they do the job very nice.


A jet drive is totally unnecessary and would be ridiculous on a drift boat. Drift boat hulls do not plane out thus there would be no benefit to running a jet drive...


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've only been running my jet since the Fall (October), and this is the first time i've been running my own boat on any rivers up here. If your plan is to fish rivers with a boat, I don't see why you would get anything other than a jet. I've seen some nasty dead heads and other logs that you don't see until your own top of. With a prop, it be lights out. I would be nervous to go fast with a prop. Then again, I don't go fast with my jet because 1) I can't, it's small but 2) I'm still learning the rivers and don't see the need to fly around. But like someone said, If I'm on the river in my boat, that day is already a WIN.

If your going to get a boat for rivers and lakes i'd get an ATB with a prop and prop guard.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have run prop motors on my boats for years, but switched to a jet on the new boat, as 70% of my use is now on river systems. I have no idea how many times I had to repair/replace a prop before, and I was a careful pilot on the rivers.
There is no way that I would have anything else on a river boat/sled now except for a jet.
The drawback for me is maneuverability at slow speed, sucking leaves into the intake in the fall, or weeds on the lakes.
The pluses out weigh the negatives in my use by at least 10-1.
With those comments, I want to clarify that I am talking about 17+ foot boats, not drifters or smaller flat bottoms or skiffs.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

IMO, jet is the way to go for W Michigan rivers.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

PERCHDOG said:


> I currently am running my trusty J99 but looking to upgrade to 30hp in very near future. I live in south east mi so my home water is Huron, Detroit, St Clair rivers plus the channels. Unfortunately I will not fish the big water until I upgrade motor.
> 
> On my boat I have the CMC Hinge plate and a Rock Hopper. I have hit a few times albeit at relatively slow speed and so far the plate and rock chopper have worked very well.
> 
> The reason I decided to go with the ATB was based on fishing the bigger water closer to home. If I was to call some of the rivers in Northern Mi my home water I am pretty sure I would have chose differently. After going out on a few guided trips I have to say I like the skiffs a lot more than I though I would have


What do you like about the skiffs?


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

I think it helps with stability @ a small foot print


Steve said:


> What do you like about the skiffs?


I think the squared nose helps with stability @ a small foot print. I was going to wait until I talk to the expert as far as the row-ability and stability aspects of it before I posted. Plus I think they look pretty darn cool on the river, for a 15 they are pretty roomy.

I have only been fishing Steel for a few years, my girlfriend has hardly ever fished until we started going to the PM. I kind of fell in love with the drift boats when we were bank fishing, when I decided on the ATB, it is either going to be that or a Superfly.

I see things differently now but i bet slipping down stream of Indian Bridge would be a lot easier in the skiff than my ATB. I had no idea how tight that would be, that was my first time out on the PM in it. To top things off I left the rods in the truck and did not realize until half ways to the South Branch fork. No motor I had to walk back to truck through swap. The only good thing was i beat the spotter by about a minute


----------



## Duckysrt8 (Apr 17, 2019)

Great thread! Everyone has gad some good input and very valid points. I think the most important thing is to decide on whether or not you want a jet or prop motor first when considering your boat purchase. I just recently switched over to a jet, and would highly recommend! However, I mostly run on rivers (at least 90% of the time). If you’re going with a Stealthcraft drift or ATB you will for sure want a prop. But if you decide on a jet, you need to get their UFO or one of the jet sleds. The ATB is meant for prop motors, but the UFO and power drifters are setup for the heavier jet motors. 

My setup: Stealthcraft 16’ UFO, with mercury 30/25 4-stroke jet.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Duckysrt8 said:


> Great thread! Everyone has gad some good input and very valid points. I think the most important thing is to decide on whether or not you want a jet or prop motor first when considering your boat purchase. I just recently switched over to a jet, and would highly recommend! However, I mostly run on rivers (at least 90% of the time). If you’re going with a Stealthcraft drift or ATB you will for sure want a prop. But if you decide on a jet, you need to get their UFO or one of the jet sleds. The ATB is meant for prop motors, but the UFO and power drifters are setup for the heavier jet motors.
> 
> My setup: Stealthcraft 16’ UFO, with mercury 30/25 4-stroke jet.


What river(s) do you run the most?


----------



## Duckysrt8 (Apr 17, 2019)

Steve said:


> What river(s) do you run the most?


I spend most of my time on the Au Sable, but also like to hit the west side. Just had it out on the Muskegon earlier this week. Must setup is good for 1-2 people, can fit 3, but if you like to do 3, or load up on gear you would want a bigger motor and possibly a bigger boat than what I have.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Does anyone know why those Stealthcraft Big Horn skiffs look like they are loaded stern to the front on the trailers? Not sure how that would work with a motor.


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

Steve,
The stern is loaded towards rear of trailer. Drift boats have rower facing bow, ATB's & jets have rower facing stern. The Skiff is setup like a drifter so rower is facing down stream when bow is pointed down stream. When rowing down stream in an ATB the bow pointed, I think it works because usually you want to row away from obstructions.


----------



## Duckysrt8 (Apr 17, 2019)

I do not know the exact purpose of having both ends square. however on the Stealthcraft website Mike has a video on the bottom of the big horn skiff page, and says you can run a motor from the front or back. So that could be the reason. There are also picture of some big horn skiffs setup with the anchor arm next to the transom motor plate. Looks like it is setup to row bow heading downstream, so you need the anchor off the stern.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have both, but for fishing/hunting, my boat currently only has a jet drive, and it's designed for such. Mine is a 25/20 older two stoke Merc, currently on a Stealthcraft UFO, formerly on a Towee. Was fine on the Towee, but a bit underpowered on my new UFO, and whether it will be a permanent solution is left to be determined this summer. Nice thing about my little Merc is it only weighs like 100lbs and can be taken on and off VERY easily.

Only real downside to a jet IMO is the fact that anytime I take it in any water that has weeds remotely close to the impeller they get sucked in like clockwork and require immediate removal by hand. Silty/muddy water shouldn't clog the impeller, but I think it does dull it over time. Since it's my only small boat, it's all I got for duck hunting, and when I use it in those scenarios in marsh type waters I either have to paddle, use trolling motor or just deal with stopping every 100 yards to pull crap out of the impeller, which is a pain when it's cold. Can't have all the toys I want!

The upside is the fact that I can take it in water that a prop is either sketch to use or downright stupid to use. I fish rivers most of the time, so it was an easy decision for me. I can fly up a river and not worry about ripping up a prop or lower unit. In open lakes, it works just as good, just a bit less power per actual size of the power head, which is standard with any jet, and not a problem to me at all.

There are still stumps and rocks that the jet foot can hit and can get damaged, but keep the motor unlocked and it usually is not catastrophic.


----------



## jwheelfan03 (Jun 9, 2011)

Like most people said it really depends where you fish. The ATB is prop only but designed to fish lakes and rivers. Kind of the best option for an “all around” boat since we can’t all afford 5 different boats for different purposes. Jets are mostly going to be used in rivers only. I’ve been on the big man and grand with prop drives and never had any issues. Have had issues on the mo unless you’re very familiar with it. There’s spots on the mo where the depth fluctuates drastically and quickly so with a prop you will hit gravel bad. Still see lots of people with props though. I’m looking for a new boat and decided on a 4 stroke jet because all my fishing is 100% on rivers and 75% on the mo. Personally I hate the smoke, noise, and smell of a two stroke. If you’re a river guy I’d say a jet. If you want something a little more versatile probably a prop ATB. One question though, how come you rarely see used jet power-drifters for sale and there’s almost always used atb’s? That kinda speaks for itself. The river guys know what they want..and it’s typically a jet.


----------



## jwheelfan03 (Jun 9, 2011)

River rat?


rippin lip said:


> My buddy’s new Suzuki 115 is the quietest and fastest jet I have been around. I’ve been around the likes of a , Yamaha, Mercury, and Honda 4 stoke and this motor is by far my favorite!!! Another advantage of the jet is jumping coffers!!!!!
> View attachment 390973


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

jwheelfan03 said:


> River rat?


Yes it’s a river rat boat. Spencer builds a nice boat!!!!


----------

